# New Website - Moore



## iggs (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey all,

Our new website is up and running, my web-programming skills are very limited to HTML only so it's pretty simple.
One day if we can afford to pay someone, we'll convert all to Flash but right now it's old-school.

We went through some personnel changes so it was a good time to re-launch the website and make a new one.

Lemme know what ya'll think, hope you like it.

http://www.moore-band.com/

Cheers!


----------

